# Anyone in the Wilmington NC area..



## gewaltiger Sturm (Jan 25, 2012)

...feed raw? Im looking for a good supplier or even someone to split orders with. Right now I get "Primal" pre made raw from a store in Wilmington but I think it would be more cost effective to make my own.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

It would DEFINITELY be cheaper to make your own. Do you have a separate freezer for the pup? if not definitely get one so you can stock up on bulk orders you can generally get them for around $50 on craigslist and its sooo worth it. 

Now I'm not in wilmington I'm up at Fort Bragg however have found some really great resources and have someone I'm working with now and we bounce resources off of each other (shes in Raleigh) I'd be glad to coordinate with you on some larger orders if you occasionally wanna make the trip up here. She just found a duck source in PA for .89 lb for necks and like .95 for carcasses which is the best I have ever seen for duck so planning a trip to PA to stock up and shes from Wilmington and planning a drive down that way for some fish she found cheap(ish) down there

We have some good sources for Turkey, pork and some beef, and then a decent one for chicken. Thats about all I have found so far. If you find anything down that way let us know because for a good price I'm sure we'd make the trip.


----------



## gewaltiger Sturm (Jan 25, 2012)

That sounds great. I have a cubic foot freezer I keep rats and rabbits in for my snakes. Im down to 1 snake so I have plenty of room. I would love to get with you and work something out! I am going to go to a couple places I have been thinking might be able to help me out as well. I will let you know


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

any good sources for rabbit? working on that now haha


----------



## gewaltiger Sturm (Jan 25, 2012)

Holmeshx2 said:


> any good sources for rabbit? working on that now haha


Yep. I have a guy about 2 miles from me I can get all the rabbits I need. I used to anyway. Dont see a reason why I couldnt get them now. He has free range chickens,rabbits,goats, all kinds of stuff. I dont know how cost effective it would be but now I order my rabbits from rodentpro.com. They are clean and feed a good diet and come in all different sizes


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Blue Ridge Beef: Raw Meat for Dogs - Cats

I use their foods. It's all grinds, some with bone and some without so I feed RMB from the grocery store when I feed boneless ones. (And the organ grind is sooo much easier to get dogs to eat than solid livers and things) They actually carry a LOT more than listed on the website. They have chicken, beef, quail, rabbit, venison, green tripe, turkey, organ grind, ect...Large variety. You can contact the company directly for bulk orders as well. This is what I feed, it's the easiest and cheapest I've found around here (Dunno about over in Wilmington though but might be worth checking out anyways) and the only source I know of that has green tripe. (Which I only pay $4.60 for 5lb of! )

Regardless, I can tell you their food is waaaay cheaper than Primal.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Chance where are you in NC? I have some really great resources alot cheaper then BRB.. they are the only source I have for tripe though.. where are you getting tripe at that price? Also I haven't found the BRB venison would love to know where you found it?

Also on the subject of rabbit (Blue ridge is too expensive for rabbit at least at the store by me) did you ever find out what the guy near you is selling the rabbit for? Oh and goat I know I have someone whos DIEING for some goat.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

I get BRB from Natures Emporium in Burlington. I get 5lb of chicken/bone grind for $5.50 and the beef (no bone) is the same price as the GT. (5lb for $4.60) I buy the other grinds in smaller chubs since beef/chicken/tripe are the 3 main foods I feed (Besides canned fish a couple times a month and venison during hunting season) and with only Zoey to feed right now, I'm not worried about special ordering any other formulas in bigger amounts considering the prices. I pay between $2.30-$3 for 2lb of the other formulas. Organ grind is like $2.30 I believe? But that stuff last me forever since you don't have to feed much OM. I admit, the organ grind is pretty expensive considering what you can get in stores but all my dogs have always split out things like liver so having it already ground with other OM is worth the extra money IMO. Lol!

Where are your sources at? Fort Bragg is a bit far from me (Unless it's really good prices to make up for gas), anything closer to Graham/Burlington?


----------



## raqqasa (Jul 25, 2008)

Cool, yup Wilmington being on the coast has the best prices for frozen sardines  I have never paid more than like .50 for a pound of chicken and we pay around .25 to .33 a pound for turkey. Lamb, Beef, and Pork is a dollar a pound.

I have two 19c.u. foot freezers so I can stock in bulk, the next time I'm making a trip to Wilmington is for the Azalea festival.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Holmeshx2 said:


> It would DEFINITELY be cheaper to make your own. Do you have a separate freezer for the pup? if not definitely get one so you can stock up on bulk orders you can generally get them for around $50 on craigslist and its sooo worth it.
> 
> Now I'm not in wilmington I'm up at Fort Bragg however have found some really great resources and have someone I'm working with now and we bounce resources off of each other (shes in Raleigh) I'd be glad to coordinate with you on some larger orders if you occasionally wanna make the trip up here. She just found a duck source in PA for .89 lb for necks and like .95 for carcasses which is the best I have ever seen for duck so planning a trip to PA to stock up and shes from Wilmington and planning a drive down that way for some fish she found cheap(ish) down there
> 
> We have some good sources for Turkey, pork and some beef, and then a decent one for chicken. Thats about all I have found so far. If you find anything down that way let us know because for a good price I'm sure we'd make the trip.


 
I need to get with you one day about your raw sources. I have the worst time figuring out what to feed and where to buy it here.


----------



## BritneyP (Oct 26, 2006)

robk said:


> I need to get with you one day about your raw sources. I have the worst time figuring out what to feed and where to buy it here.



There are LOTS of resources in your area, Rob


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Yep  lots of stuff here to make it decent so if you need help Rob let me know. However, still need somewhere for rabbit, goat and anything else besides stinking chicken, beef, pork, and turkey. Come on fellow NC people help me! ORRR help me to help you  lol


----------



## BritneyP (Oct 26, 2006)

Elizabeth, 


I found rabbit and goat.. as well as quail, partridge, pigeon, beef testicles, tripe, several kinds of fish, squid, duck, etc. but none of it was super cheap :/


I did buy some stuff, figured it's a good place to get those novel proteins to feed every once in awhile.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Ok....do share!!


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Britney please share the prices. For some of the other proteins (particularly goat and rabbit) I dont care of its super cheap Im only feeding one  and looking for it as a variety. So funny seeing someone use my name on here lol


----------



## BritneyP (Oct 26, 2006)

Haha.. I can't help it, I'm not always good with identifying people by their usernames, lol.


It was all at a place called "Grand Asia Market" in Raleigh.. some of the stuff like the duck and fish was probably somewhere between $2-4/lb. I think the goat and tripe was about $5-6/lb. (Cruiser LOVED the goat!) the quail, rabbit, partridge, whole ducks, etc was honestly somewhere in the vicinity of $8-12/lb. Pretty crazy!

The other cool thing that they had (I'll probably pick some up when I go back) was a 5lb tub of fresh peeled garlic cloves for like $7.99.. I thought that was a pretty good deal


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Holy moley.. how do you go through 5 lbs of garlic lol. However I love fresh peeled garlic  

That is crazy prices for rabbit. I can get quail ground up for around 1.50 lb which I'm more then find with and willing to pay like 2-3 lb for rabbit but 8 lb is a no go. I can get whole ground rabbit for around 4 lb but didn't want to go that route. I may consider it though looking at that price lol.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Where else do you shop around here for raw sources? We only have one butcher shop that I know of (the one behind bordouex) and I didn't see much there.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

I have decided not to feed chicken any more so I have been at a loss of what to do.


----------



## BritneyP (Oct 26, 2006)

Holmeshx2 said:


> Holy moley.. how do you go through 5 lbs of garlic lol. However I love fresh peeled garlic



LOL! Well, with 6 dogs, I probably go through it a little quicker than you would, haha..


It was all pretty expensive.. where are the ground quail and rabbit you've found? 


Robk - if you PM Holmes, she can probably help you out  why don't you want to feed chicken anymore? That often makes raw feeding pretty difficult, but it can be done.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Britney, because ruger would not stop scratching. Ever. I took him off the chicken and the scratching stopped.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

was it raw chicken? There are plenty of times that dogs have a chicken allergy however are fine on raw. 

BTW Britney I have no problem with you using my name it was just weird because it's not in my sig and only a few people on here know my name.. not bad was just weird seeing it without the normal avatars next to it lol

BTW the quail and rabbit are blue ridge beef and get them at naturally unleashed on fayetteville along with the green tripe (green tripe and quail are both $2.99 for a 2 lb tube) 

Robk I don't do butchers I buy in bulk or split a bulk order from wholesalers.. much cheaper


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

I actually really like Naturally Unleashed. I didn't know they sold raw food though. I will check it out!


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

They sell blue ridge beef products I believe they carry bravo also its in the big silver freezer on your left when you come in. (the white one against the wall is for all the frozen raw bones)


----------

